# Is it true



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

I know everyone has heard of the show Shaq VS. Well is it true he is going to challange a casting pro? Also heard he is practicing and has hit 1034'!! Is this a hoax??!!


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

As far ahead as they tape those things, I am sure we would have heard some field reports from the guy(s) that would a) had to show him how to cast and b) the guys he would have had to throw against all stop by this board, especially the current best in the land. You are looking at his ads on this page. That is of course assuming he (Shaq) is only competing against American athletes. 

Unless contractually obligated not to even breath a word that this was going on, I am sure we would have heard something. I could be wrong, but I am willing to dismiss it. Esp. the 1034' part.

Robert


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm with Robert on this one. I think we'd have heard about it by now. Especially since he's scheduled to be at the Cavaliers training camp in 6 days.

Evan


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Remember the 1000+ft cast of Steve Rajeff from ACA fame?

IIRC that was on a runway with a golf ball with only a shockleader - no line to the reel . . . bounce, bounce, bounce . . . 

Not saying Shaq's number is NOT true, but I'd be looking for similar "conditions".   opcorn:


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Sgt_Slough said:


> Remember the 1000+ft cast of Steve Rajeff from ACA fame?
> 
> IIRC that was on a runway with a golf ball with only a shockleader - no line to the reel . . . bounce, bounce, bounce . . .
> 
> Not saying Shaq's number is NOT true, but I'd be looking for similar "conditions".   opcorn:


Point taken, I am predisposed to only consider conditions that I am familiar with. You are absolutely correct, anything is possible when the imagination is allowed to play.

Robert


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

thekingfeeder said:


> Point taken, I am predisposed to only consider conditions that I am familiar with. You are absolutely correct, anything is possible when the imagination is allowed to play.
> 
> Robert


I wouldn't be surprised if Rajeff isn't involved with the stunt; he loves the camera. 

Especially if the premise is Shaq taking on the elite of other sports. Admittedly, Rajeff is a legend in west coast casting circles (small plug, fly distance and accuracy) and held many records over the years (although presently, only one in distance it seems).

*American Casting Association Distance Records*

*Rajeff profile*


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I found the article noting Rajeff's 337 yard (1011 feet) cast with a golf ball. Apparently this was a competition between an angler and golf pro . . . Rajeff beat Fred Couples best drive by 4 yards.

*The "Terminator" of tournament casting*


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Hmmm. Interesting reads, Sarge. Thanks for posting.

Is there any crossover between SCUSA/SFCCI and ACA?

Evan


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Well I had a long post on how Shaq probably wouldn't have time to do this or even if he cast but I got busy here at work and my computer was locked up when I got back to it. So all I will say on this subject is that if it is not at a Sanctioned tournament with approved gear then it don't count!!!! Don't matter how far or who did it. Just like our practice cast It still don't count.......


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Ok one more thing. If I read it correct, then what this other guy(Rajeff) did is like a break-off and not a cast. I know Big Lou has had a few break-offs around 2000'. So if Rajeff wants to claim himself as the longest caster in the world than I'm sure Danny will give him a chance to put-up or shut-up.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

cmon now. its shaq.. he can do just about anything. lol
only thing he cant do is foul shots. hahaha


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm not sure he claims to be the longest caster in the world. In fact, most of what I see is others singing his praises. 337 yds with a 11' surf rod and a golf ball is a heck of a cast, even though he was snapping off the line.

It seems that the only UKSF crossover with the ACA is 18g distance plug casting. I wish there was one closer to my area, because I'd like to find out more about their club. But I'm not driving to Illinois or Kentucky for a meeting.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Huh, I didn't know he held the US distance records in every event. Hmmm, good to know.

Robert


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

kingfisherman23 said:


> 337 yds with a 9' surf rod and a golf ball is a heck of a cast, even though he was snapping off the line.


_Reread the article young grasshopper._

Robert


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Thats what I get for reading the artice, looking up TTUL specs, surfing eBay, reading the ACA tournament regulations and sitting in Business Law all at the same time.

Evan


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Ok I re-read the article and yes he was snapping it off. The rod was just the launching platform much like a golf club. I have seen a video of this clubs distance casting and it is nothing like ours(they don't come even close to our distances)and some of the swings they use would be outlawed for safety in our clubs.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I don't believe it for a second. I'd love to see Shaq try to cast though. I saw the episode of Shaq vs where he played beach volleyball against Misty Mae Treanor and Kerri Walsh. That was hilarious.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Just double checked their records and the 5/8oz two hand is unbelievable. They show one over 1000' and a senior over 900'. Hmm makes me wonder how with that lite a weight especially since they talk about Peter Thain's work with longer rods and heavier weights re-writing the books(long time ago go no dought). Oh and Rajeff isn't one of these in the record.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I've been trying to find some of the video of their casting tournaments, and all in all it looks pretty similar when you compare the crossover events. Now obviously the flycasting competition is nothing like our casting methods, but the 18g is pretty much the same. Rajeff seems to be throwing a flat arc pendulum with the reel mounted high for both spinner and conventional reels in the 2-handed competitions. I'm intrigued by the 1-handed spin competition video on their site. That cast just looks awkward.

The numbers are not like those of the UKSF 18g champions, but we have nothing to compare for SCUSA. I don't really know about SFCCI and whether or not you guys throw the 18g. I've never tried it, so I don't know how 300ish feet rates on a typical scale for the 18g. The world record (according to UKSF website) is 433ft. If I can find a rod that will do it, I might just trick up a 4600 this winter and give the plug casting a try after Nationals is through. A trip to Illinois would be worth the drive if I break a few ACA records... Riiight...

Evan


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

curtisb said:


> Just double checked their records and the 5/8oz two hand is unbelievable. They show one over 1000' and a senior over 900'. Hmm makes me wonder how with that lite a weight especially since they talk about Peter Thain's work with longer rods and heavier weights re-writing the books(long time ago go no dought). Oh and Rajeff isn't one of these in the record.


The records you looked at were compilation records, consisting of a combined three-cast measurement. Not a single cast. The three charts above that one show single-cast records.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

No 18grm. We throw mostly the 125 and 150grm and the last tourney a few guys threw the 175grm. I have been trying to get them to throw more weights or at least a either the 175 or 110grm full time added in. Carlos(the new Prez) is up for it but getting others who want to is the deal. Most want to concentrate on what they are best with I guess. I throw the 125 the best but still throw the 150 and would try the 175 and 110 if I had the weights to practice with and I new we were going to use them. But if we don't record them then what's the use practicing them.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

kingfisherman23 said:


> The records you looked at were compilation records, consisting of a combined three-cast measurement. Not a single cast. The three charts above that one show single-cast records.


Ok, that would explain alot then. I didn't think their single cast were that far.


----------



## Plugcaster (Jun 7, 2009)

Having met Steve a number of times at various World championships, he comes across as a very modest guy. 

Typical of most top casters he never blows his own trumpet...why would he need to when his scores do the talking?


----------

